# Unexplained yelping



## Mia'smummy (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi All,

I'd like to ask your opinion about something that Mia has done since she was a put - yelp out in pain.

The first time it happened she was about 10 weeks old and my partner Simon was play fighting with Mia in the garden on the grass. Mia was on her back and he was swaying her side to side with his had on her tummy whilst she tried to attack his hand. He is really not sure what happened, he may have leant on her leg but something happened which caused her to yelp in pain. This yelping went on for quite some time. She then stopped and carried on as normal. We felt her all over and couldn't find any sign of discomfort.

She has continued to have these unexplained yelps. Some of which happened at times when we were hardly even touching her, but we are always in contact with her when it happens. For example, she might be cuddling on my lap and all of a sudden with no movement from me she'd yelp like I'd just hurt her. She's done it when other dogs are playing with her, in the middle of the night, whilst sleeping on our bed, when we’ve picked her up, plus other times when we are just cuddling her.

I was worried so I did ask the vet about it when she was about 12 weeks old. He checked her over and said there didn't seem to be anything wrong with her but that's not to say there isn't anything wrong with her. I might not have found it. GREAT HELP = NOT. He also said that it's possible that we might catch a bit of her fur and she pay over react. I must admit, she is a total drama queen at times. Yelping like she's being murdered when she's scared of another dog sniffing her or something like that.

Has anyone else experienced this unexplained OTT yelping from their poo?

It can be one yelp or several.

I don't understand it but obviously want to help her if she does have something wrong with her.

Thanks

Vicky xx


----------



## dave the dog (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi Vicky

I don't know. Could it be when she is frightened or something has suddenly spooked her? Benji does the same as Mia when a big dog runs towards him or wants to play boisterously- he lies down and cries out as if in pain even when he's not been touched.
It seems unlikely that she is spooked when having a cuddle though.
Hope you get some better suggestions.

Meg x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi Vicky,
I've PM'd you, check your messages.


----------

